# New Pictures!!!



## StarScream! (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey everyone, here are some pictures I took this week. I'm not sure how long I'm going to leave them up, so check em' out! :bow:

StarScream!


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 5, 2009)

All I have to say is....thank you for posting these pics. Yum.


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 5, 2009)

i have one word for your pics...SCRUMPDELIOCIOUS.:eat2:


----------



## Tracii (Apr 5, 2009)

OH My! you are a cutie and LOVE your beautiful hair.I wish mine was wavy like yours.
Awesome belly too.:wubu:
Please leave the pics up hunny.


----------



## Esther (Apr 5, 2009)

Great pics!




chicken legs said:


> i have one word for your pics...SCRUMPDELIOCIOUS.:eat2:




And haha... I LOVE that this is the one word you chose!!


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Apr 5, 2009)

Eye candy!







s
t
a
r
e










O.O








*This corner is me- melted*


----------



## StarScream! (Apr 6, 2009)

JenFromOC said:


> All I have to say is....thank you for posting these pics. Yum.



You are very welcome.


----------



## StarScream! (Apr 6, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> i have one word for your pics...SCRUMPDELIOCIOUS.:eat2:



Haha, is that really a word?


----------



## StarScream! (Apr 6, 2009)

Bellyjeansgirl said:


> Eye candy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, umm...Hi, can I share that corner with you. :wubu:


----------



## Love.Metal (Apr 8, 2009)

*ooooo!*


...um, excuse me while I go change my undies.






GORGEOUS pics, gorgeous body *drools*

<3


----------



## StarScream! (Apr 9, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> *ooooo!*
> 
> 
> ...um, excuse me while I go change my undies.
> ...



:blush::blush::wubu::blush::blush:

Can I watch? :eat2:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Apr 11, 2009)

My goshums!! 
You're a very sexy man, but I'm sure you know that.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 11, 2009)

Glad those pics are still up.WOW!
I would like to plant a big :kiss2: right on that big old belly!


----------



## Melian (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't worry, ladies. I've got all the pics saved in my wank folder....er.....I'm sure he'll post more if these get taken down.

<_<


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Apr 11, 2009)

Melian said:


> I've got all the pics saved in my wank folder....er.....
> 
> <_<



Oh Melian,we all have wank folders, it's nothing to be ashamed of. (Is it???)


----------



## Melian (Apr 11, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Oh Melian,we all have wank folders, it's nothing to be ashamed of. (Is it???)



Yeah! You're right!

So when you ask me for Starscream pics, just be sure to specify that you want Wank Folder vol 38 (5). Saves me time, ya know?


----------



## user 23567 (Apr 11, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Oh Melian,we all have wank folders, it's nothing to be ashamed of. (Is it???)



I want to have a wank folder too

<===needs attention today


----------



## Melian (Apr 11, 2009)

grady said:


> I want to have a wank folder too
> 
> <===needs attention today



So compile one.

Or do you mean you want to BE a wank folder? Because I already file you under "hot chocolate."


----------



## user 23567 (Apr 11, 2009)

Melian said:


> So compile one.
> 
> Or do you mean you want to BE a wank folder? Because I already file you under "hot chocolate."


Yes I meant I want to be in a wank folder... hot chocolate eh? I like it. I'll go take a pic now


----------



## StarScream! (Apr 12, 2009)

Melian said:


> Don't worry, ladies. I've got all the pics saved in my wank folder....er.....I'm sure he'll post more if these get taken down.
> 
> <_<



Awww, I'm a wank folder :wubu: lol

I'm so proud of myself.


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 12, 2009)

***creates wank folder****






no seriously...


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Apr 12, 2009)

Man, I haven't been on here for an age...

...what a sight on my return! You are such a gorgeous, gorgeous man StarScream!

I hope all is well with you and your health problems have cleared up for the foreseeable future?

Love Bella xXx


----------



## StarScream! (Apr 14, 2009)

Lady Bella UK said:


> Man, I haven't been on here for an age...
> 
> ...what a sight on my return! You are such a gorgeous, gorgeous man StarScream!
> 
> ...



Why thank you :happy: and welcome back.

My health is doing good right now. Hopefully it stays that way. Thank you for thinking about me though


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 14, 2009)

Melian said:


> So compile one.
> 
> Or do you mean you want to BE a wank folder? Because I already file you under "hot chocolate."



Where's my wank folder, woman?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 14, 2009)

Melian said:


> Don't worry, ladies. I've got all the pics saved in my wank folder....er.....I'm sure he'll post more if these get taken down.
> 
> <_<




(Grumble, Grumble) You ladies don't post enough pics for US to have a properly varied wank folder, but I have some choice shots...


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Apr 15, 2009)

Uriel said:


> (Grumble, Grumble) You ladies don't post enough pics for US to have a properly varied wank folder, but I have some choice shots...


ha so us picture whores are good for something now?? Good to know lmao


----------



## Uriel (Apr 15, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ha so us picture whores are good for something now?? Good to know lmao



Your memory may be a bit off.I never accused anyone of picture whoring, and God knows, I posted a fair amount of them for a bit myself.


----------



## vermillion (Jun 17, 2009)

who new side of you i've never seen...
this side is soft and squishy


----------



## Tracii (Jun 17, 2009)

Star Scream is in my folder.


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 17, 2009)

vermillion said:


> who new side of you i've never seen...
> this side is soft and squishy



Haha, yeah right. There is no soft side to me. Just all badass, and hard.


----------



## tankgirl (Jun 19, 2009)

Veeeeerrrrrrry nice. You should get someone else to hold the camera though... Where you at? Maybe someone would volunteer, if we knew where....
*hint*

Also, I've had a wank folder for YEARS- guess how big that puppy is....


----------



## lilme (Jul 6, 2009)

great pics


----------



## xxeell (Jul 6, 2009)

Great pics! I'm trying to eat as much as I can to get to that size.:eat1:


----------

